# MasterClass Porter finally done



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

I put this project on the shelf for 7 years. Retirement gave me the time to complete it.

My railroad is set in the 1890's. I use the same color scheme and smoke stack for all my locomotives. My back story is that the Porter was purchased second hand for yard and harbor switching. It was upgraded to air breaks.

My Porter build choices reflect these facts.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a great looking engine!


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

What a little gem this engine is, it looks great and I'm sure it'll give many years of enjoyment...very nice and thanks for sharing.

Cheers.


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work, and a great looking loco. 

Gives me hope that I will be able to finish my Master Class Mason Bogie when I retire. In 8 or 10 years. If it hasn't rotted to dust by then.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Great, makes me want to finish my 2 I started. All the parts are here. Chassis mostly complete. Of course I decided to make it from ruby parts! Well drivers and my own cylinders.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks great! Is that a 3-axle tender? 

Later,

K


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Absolutely beautifully done Dave.
Painting detail and finish is superb. After so long seeing these little Porters again just reminds me of what a great looking engine they were. Thanks for sharing the finished model, beautiful.

David.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Great Job Dave


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

*Tender*



East Broad Top said:


> Looks great! Is that a 3-axle tender?
> 
> Later,
> 
> K


Yes, its the 3-axle tender from the kit that was available when the class started.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice job! It is really nice to see another Master Class model completed.


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind words.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Great little loco, amazing attention to detail.


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

This porter got it's first run today. It pulled the work caboose and three ore cars up a 3% grade on wet track. There was some slipping, but I never went over 40% power to get up the hill. A friend took videos. I'll post a link to that when she makes it available.

I'm pleased with the performance. The Phoenix sound card with the PORT file sounded great. I just love the look of the completed train.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow Dave that is really great mastering model
Dennis


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow. I think it's beautiful!

Robert


----------

